# in a wedding & need suggestions



## star (Dec 7, 2000)

I am going to be a bridesmaid in a wedding over the weekend and I am not really sure what to do about the whole "food" thing. I am on a really restrictive diet and I am supposed to be ### her house 8:00 then hair/make-up/ceremony/picture etc... so basically I am not sure what to do for lunch and dinner b/c I won't be able to eat the same food as the other people. I just hope that everything goes well... and I am not too nervous... I am just going to stock up on immodium and pray for the best...


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2002)

hey there! long time, huh?well, what can i say. pack your own food. seriously. bring my own food no matter what. it's better than getting sick!anyway, i hope the wedding's a good time, and hopefully the gloomy weather will let up! i'm stuck at home (instead of with my buds in Whistler) writing papers all weekend. fun!hope things are going well!midge.


----------



## Shannyn (Mar 23, 2002)

I feel for you--I got married in April and had to deal with my food issues...I had the rehersal dinner and reception dinner planned before I got IBS, so on the big day I had to pack my own lunch and my mom brought me a meal for dinner that I could eat....so yeah bring your own food...its better than suffering


----------



## PippylongStockings (Jun 6, 2002)

Could you bring your food for lunch and then just skip dinner for that one night? With everything going on food probably wont be a big importance.


----------



## Poetess (Oct 4, 2001)

I was in my sister's wedding. I was so worried about having to use the bathroom while up there! I mean you got the whole church staring at you, and your standing up the whole time. Man it racked my nerves. I wore a pad, and took Immodium! And once I got up there I was just so happy for my sister that I forgot about it. Put the focus on something else, and you'll be ok.


----------



## Xeno_proteuS (May 30, 2002)

I just returned from a two day wedding extravaganza. Yep, two days, about twelve hours each, plus a two and a half hour drive there, and another two and a half hour drive back.Man oh man was I ever anxious, I'm terrible with cars as it is; but, I took a couple of those chewable Immodium tablets, watched what I ate for a couple of days before I left and I made it there just fine! Getting caught up in everything happening really takes your mind off the whole thing. The only thing that gets your tummy going nuts is when the dinner comes and everyone is staring at you wondering why you're just kind of poking the food with your fork (It was an extremely fancy wedding, seven course meal and all).Anywho, Saturday to Monday, and I was just fine! There were a couple of times where I would have just rather sat down for a few minutes and let the pain pass, but there's all these pictures and meeting people you haven't already and even seeing people you haven't in ages. It really shouldn't be much to worry about, there'll be lots of things to keep your mind off it; and don't forget the Immodium! (I heart Immodium  )


----------



## martini (Oct 28, 2001)

I have lots of experience w/ a restrictive diet and social/work functions. You may be able to request a special lunch (non-dairy, vegetarian). I have found at business functions and parties simply approaching the catering director/waiter and mentioning that I am unable to eat dairy is helpful. At the very least, they are often happy to point out things on the buffet/plate that are safe. I had to get over my discomfort bringing this up in front of people and try to do it discreetly but I've found people either politely ignore it or share their own food intolerances with me. Your best bet is to pack your own food. I have taken many business trips and eaten only rice (pre Lotronex) for days at a time. Sometimes skipping meals works too, or eating very lightly. Do you take anything other than Immodium? You may want to ask your doctor about Bentyl Syrup (buys me 4-8 hrs of a fairly comfortable stomach and no diarrhea) and Levsin SL which works very fast under the tongue to stop cramps and diarrhea. If I am having a flare up and must go to a dinner function, I take a teaspoon of Bentyl and eat very lightly or not at all. Sorry so long. Hope this is helpful. Good luck.


----------



## martini (Oct 28, 2001)

Silly me, I guess the wedding is over. How did it go. Hopefully these suggestions will be useful for the future.


----------

